# Honey Soda



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

It's non-alcoholic until you let it get warm for a few days. You need the yeast to create the carbonation. I haven't tried any other flavor, but others would work.

Regards,
Barry


----------



## beekeeper39 (Mar 8, 2004)

Alrighty, thanks a bunch!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I used to make root beer a lot by a similar method. The yeast is just to make it carbonated, as already explained. In theory there is always SOME alcohol whenever there is yeast and sugar involved, but you couldn't drink enough of it to notice an effect.


----------

